# Hello all. I used to go by GreenGiant aka GG at Breedbay.



## The Sovereign (Feb 11, 2018)

Hello all,

Just as I was at Breedbay I'm still on the lookout for all things pine and bubblegum. 

It would be nice to find Romulan, a nicely piney strain, in seed form as it seems to be extinct. If you know where to find it let me know. I know O.G. Kush is kinda piney. I have no desire to have anything to do with it. Other than that I've heard a landrace Colombian sativa is supposed to be piney. If you know of other piney strains in seed form please let me know. 

For bubblegum I know there's TH Seeds but it's not actually the original bubblegum as Adam lost his. From what I remember Simon from Serious Seeds is the only one that has the original bubblegum. I read that Bodhi made a cross with Malawi Gold x The White that was more bubblegummy than anything else out there. I've not been able to find that thread since reading it to verify this. I also can't find that cross anywhere. If you know anything about this, once again, please let me know. The pure euphoric giggly high from the bubblegum of old is truly unique and something I'm searching for. That's a little about me. If you want to know more feel free to ask.

GG


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm in the same camp as you...looking for an intense a-pinene strain, or true Christmas Bud.

I've never tried Romulan, and heard it was heavy in pine but can't find it. Some have it but I believe it's crossed with diesel in it.

I just ordered 2 packs of  Rey Eye Genetics - Spirit Tree

Someone is currently running it in the  Rey Eye Genetics Thread. Hopefully he'll provide some feedback just how piney it is...Locktite appears to have a lemony/diesel which has me a little worried.

*Lineage: Pine Soul x Locktite
Flower Time: 60-80 Days
Height: Med – Tall
Yield: Heavy


First thought that comes to mind is chewing a Pinecone and drinking a glass of strong hoppy IPA at the same time. This is a very special hybrid that Growers keep as a staple in their Garden once they have smoked this mind-blowing herb. It’s best summed up buy a quote from a long time grower… ” Tree Spirit, best s*** A lot of people ever smoked. It’s the most nuts s*** I ever grew. Everybody wanted more. So many epic gooning out stories. Smoked out many people for many states and everybody could barely make words. By far the most heady / body stone most of my patients and smoke testers have ever had period, ever! “*


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Feb 11, 2018)

Also check out  Dominion Seed Company Thread

One of the members mentions that Coastal Seeds possibly has a cross of the Romulan Pine Cut in a strain called UFO.

Coastal Seeds

Thought it was worth mentioning as you and I appear to be on the same quest.


----------



## The Sovereign (Feb 11, 2018)

We sure are. I used to have Romulan. It's in my top three of all time. I unfortunately lost her. Afterword I went looking for seeds and lo and behold Joey Weed no longer has his F2's and Next Generation Seeds hasn't had Romulan in stock for over a year. It seems to be extinct.

Thanks for the heads up on Red Eye Genetics. I'd never heard of them before. That Tree Spirit sounds like a keeper and very similar to my experiences with Romulan. Congratulations on the purchase! Keep me in the loop on how that one goes. I did a little looking and Locktite is Gorilla Glue #4 (supposedly heavy on Chemdog in it's breeding with a bit of bubblegum from the sour bubble) x Mt. Rainier. I couldn't find anything on Pine Soul. I imagine Pine Soul is dominant in the cross for the pine scent. 

I'll be checking out Dominion's thread and Coastal Seeds as soon as I'm done looking into Red Eye Genetics.

I just read about a strain called Red Eye OG by Cannabiotix in HighTimes that hit 1.9% alpha pinene and .06% limonene in a 2016 contest. I guess this is supposed to be rare for an OG type. It also came in at 29.69% THC. Thought I'd mention it in case you don't mind OG strains. I also read quite a few smoke reports saying it's not powerful and a sleepy strain so not my cup of tea. The kind of pine I'm looking for will leave one grasping for reality while firmly planted on the couch.

If you ever run across a strain with a cross in it called Pine Tar Kush let me know please. That was made by Tom Hill back in the day and supposed to be a pine scented destroyer.


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 11, 2018)

Try purple pineberry

Very piney (at least for me)
Sorry i forget t the breeder 

But if you search it on attitude youll find it 
Secret valley?


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Feb 11, 2018)

Bakersfield say there is some diesel in Tree Spirit. I should have known with the GG4. I'm going to see if it's not too late to change my order, and go for something else.

I don't want anything with diesel/fuel in it...worst terpene ever in my opinion.

Pine Tar Kush is what I've been looking for..for some time.

Hazeman/Verdant Green had a small release but I missed it. See Pine Tar Kush Thread.

That release was supposed to be more a Christmas Bud than the original Pine Tar, but I'll take Christmas Bud in a hearbeat.

I just want two strains/terpenes: RKS and Christmas Tree...but it seems like I'm asking the impossible.

Hard to believe the best two terpenes have been breeded into oblivion.

Keep me posted in your quest, and I will do the same.


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Feb 11, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Try purple pineberry
> 
> Very piney (at least for me)
> Sorry i forget t the breeder
> ...


Secret Valley - Purple Pineberry

Might give this a try. 

Haze has feminized version Secret Valley = Purple Pinebarry


----------



## THT (Mar 1, 2018)

InfiniteDreams said:


> Secret Valley - Purple Pineberry
> 
> Might give this a try.
> 
> Haze has feminized version Secret Valley = Purple Pinebarry


I am also looking for something pine. I have experience growing one purple Pineberry in the past, my pheno was a bit on the pine side, but not as much as I'd like or was looking for.


----------



## stoned-monkey (Mar 2, 2018)

I too love pine and in my quest for the "Christmas weed" I recently picked but yet to run secrete valley purple pineberry, sagarmatha purple pinecone, and next generation romulan hashplant (from midweek song FYI). heard lots of suggestions pretty much all kush verities, but they often have other more dominate smells. 

I still want bc bud depot pinewarp. (Texado timewarp x purple pineberry)


----------



## Pin Tar Kush (Mar 9, 2018)

Just got these from Hazeman for anyone else interested the legendary Christmas Bud.

Hazeman said he has a few packs left. You can email him for his current list at *[email protected] *

Pine Tar Kush from Hazeman Seeds aka Infinity Genetics (Rumored to be '79 Xmas Bud)


----------



## Icemud420 (Mar 11, 2018)

Count me into the search for the Piney goodness too! haha. I've been Searching for "Christmas Bud" for years... 

Just popped some of Hazemans PTK (79XmasBud) and they are in early mid veg right now. Hoping to get that Piney goodness pheno. Also will be hoping for a male so I can pollenate other strains I have which have a piney taste (trainwreck, private reserve og, skywalker og, ogiesel and GG4).


----------

